
Zappos tries computers on for size - nickb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-10005883-56.html
======
icey
I might try it out. Every transaction I've ever had with Zappos has been
ridiculously good. It's gotten to the point that between them and Amazon, I
barely go shopping for anything except for groceries in the "real world" any
more.

